# The November 10th Charlie Chat thread



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The chat is a few weeks off but I thought I would go ahead and start this thread now. It should be interesting to see what Charlie decides to put on the table especially with the upcoming hardware.

Please voice your opinions and concerns here. Dish reads these threads.

The chat is:
Monday November 10
8PM CST Channel 101

Also be sure to join us in our chat room starting at 7:30 CST: http://chat.dbstalk.com

During the chat we will reveal the winner of our Superdish Giveaway along with a few other surprises!


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

I'll take whatever they tell me. Just don't tell me to tune into the next month's chat for more information on the 921, HD and the Superdish. Lay it on the line already, Charlie! :listenup:


----------



## mchargue (May 5, 2003)

I would like to know what promotions that Dish is going to offer to their existing & new customers for their new equipment. The equipment that we’ll have to upgrade to in order to take advantage of their new services.

Maybe just the highlights on the show, and a list on their web site that documents the promotions.

Working with the CSRs to figure this stuff out is too much like Russian roulette. Also, sometimes you have to know just the right question to ask in order to activate the deal with the CSR.

Regards;
Pat


----------



## ride525 (Aug 13, 2003)

mchargue said:


> I would like to know what promotions that Dish is going to offer to their existing & new customers for their new equipment. The equipment that we'll have to upgrade to in order to take advantage of their new services.


I agree with Pat. Charlie said on the September Chat, that the promotions would be revealed in October Technical Chat. But the weren't. I'd like to know abou them.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I saw a lot of 811, 921 with SuperDish promotions on the Tech Chat. They even showed those HDTV Television promotions.


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

I wish Charlie would explain exactly what problems are being encountered, and the corrective actions being taken, with the 811, 921 and Superdish. And for heavens sakes I hope we are not told to tune in to the December Chat for information on the future release dates of the 811, 921 and Superdish. ENOUGH ALREADY!!!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Part of the problem with being such an 'open' company is when you don't communicate something it hurts the reputation even more.

JL


----------



## awax (May 9, 2003)

I just want to know when the 522 will be available to existing customers.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Are they beginning negotiations for MLB Extra Innings? Now is the time!!! Wouldn't it be cool if Charlie secured exclusive sat rights for this package? D* wouldn't be very happy :up_to_som


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Open Letter to Charlie & Co.

I appreciate and personally value the 'chats' that DishNetwork offers its subscribers. I watch to learn more about the technical aspects of DBS, and to hear announcements of new hardware and programming. Very few companies even attempt to communicate with their customers on a 'one-on-one' basis. I firmly believe the chats serve to build a greater brand loyalty among DishNetwork subs.

Having said that, here are my wishes for November's "Charlie Chat", and a few suggestions for future chats.

- be prepared to announce definite availability dates for HD hardware
- announce upgrade 'specials' for existing subs, particularly for HD products
- eliminate or severely time-limit video clips not directly related to DBS.
- provide live demonstrations of new receivers - remember, sell the 'sizzle', not just the 'steak'.
- when a member of the 'peanut gallery' is called upon, make sure the speaker has the microphone and it is 'open' before he or she starts talking.
- use of graphics (slides) is very helpful, and contributes to a well-organized presentation, as well as better retention for viewers.
- at the end of the chat, mount a slide showing the chat repeat schedule.

As a retired professional speaker and corporate trainer, I understand the absolute necessity and value of advance preparation. The better organized and prepared I was, the more relaxed I came across to my audience. Perhaps a little more preparation, organization and rehearsal will help Charlie & Co. pull off the casual 'unrehearsed' style they seem determined to maintain for their chats. 

FYI: There is a subtle, but noticable difference between "casual" and "unrehearsed".


----------



## jrrdy1380 (Jun 27, 2003)

I would like VERY MUCH to know what Dish is going to offer for existing customers. With all of the new receivers currently out or due to be out, I feel the loyal and faithful customers that have made Dish what it is today are being left out while attracting the Johnnie Come Latelys. I what to keep up with the new technology but I do not want to have to sign up for Credit Card Autopay or have to purchase a new receiver outright while the new customers get the advantage of all of new goodies for a low or even in some cases free equipment.

I understand in business that a company and organization must continue to grow in order to prosper. If you, however, erode your base of loyal support and customers, any company will find itself no longer in business.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. With the new equipment coming out, Dish should offer some sort of trade-up credit offer to better receivers.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Info about the DP+ 44 switch and Superdish.Info about the DP+ 44 switch.


----------



## hankh (Sep 3, 2003)

What no interview!

I would like Charlie to have Polka Joe from RFD-TV as his
next guest from the entertainment world.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Instead of saying "This new release fixes some bugs", how about telling us what bugs you are aware of and which ones you attempted to fix?


----------



## J. Allen Head (Apr 21, 2002)

I have basically the same question as *mwgiii : *

We need Info and *definite* release dates about the _*DP+ 44 switch and Superdish - *_
These are the items I'm waiting on before I upgrade my receivers and other equipment.

Thanks,
*J. Allen Head*


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

If you don't have firm date and pricing for the 921, 811, SuperDish don't even bother to mention them, all you're doing is ticking off your customers by hanging this hardware in front of us but not making it available.


----------



## Zach2 (May 18, 2003)

how long will the HD channels be on 110?


----------



## JBtampa (Sep 6, 2003)

Hello Charlie..."error unable to get program guide"..............."acquiring satellite please wait"............."info not available"................


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2003)

Nick said:


> Open Letter to Charlie & Co.
> 
> I appreciate and personally value the 'chats' that DishNetwork offers its subscribers. I watch to learn more about the technical aspects of DBS, and to hear announcements of new hardware and programming. Very few companies even attempt to communicate with their customers on a 'one-on-one' basis. I firmly believe the chats serve to build a greater brand loyalty among DishNetwork subs.
> 
> ...


Love it when you "experts" try and tell the CEO of one of the country's most SUCCESSFUL communications companies how to communicate.

Charlie is recognized, especially with the people that count in industry, media and Wall Street, as a superb communicator.

The LAST thing he needs is your advice!!

HA!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There is a difference of being a successful person and a successful communicator. Charlie should take a few clues and speak better. Bill Gates is another nerd speaker ... so what if he is rich?

Why is it that successful people in technology fields often look and talk like teenagers working out of their garage? Charlie Chats sometimes remind me of "Wayne's World" -- cable access channel programming where the subjects are happy to be in front of the camera but are awkward.

JL


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

justalurker said:


> Charlie Chats sometimes remind me of "Wayne's World" -- cable access channel programming


 :lol: :rotfl: :rolling:


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Personally I would love to see a dedicated effort to slide a good call by the screeners. A nice hard hitting blunt heres what were concerned with. fees, bugs, and all the rest.

I wonder if Charlie is even aware of the problems?????????


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Earl Zuberbelt said:


> Love it when you "experts" try and tell the CEO of one of the country's most SUCCESSFUL communications companies how to communicate.
> 
> Charlie is recognized, especially with the people that count in industry, media and Wall Street, as a superb communicator.
> 
> ...


 You are absolutely right, Earl. Who am I to tell Charlie & Co how to run their chats. After all, I'm only a subscriber, just a member of their target audience, someone whose opinion doesn't really matter, or does it?

BTW, Earl, the "HA!!" part of your post really stung.


----------



## btbrossard (Oct 4, 2002)

Earl Zuberbelt said:


> Love it when you "experts" try and tell the CEO of one of the country's most SUCCESSFUL communications companies how to communicate.
> 
> Charlie is recognized, especially with the people that count in industry, media and Wall Street, as a superb communicator.
> 
> ...


The chats, even though I like the information they try to provide, are a joke. They are poorly put together.

They need some direction.

Have you watched one?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

chats are fine..
LOL - i like to watch 'em
Why do they have to have any direction..
Monthly Consistancy of 'em is a "direction" in itself 

after all - they are only "chats"
hehe - "to chat", for example in my book could be equal "to shoot some crap" etc.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Darkman said:


> hehe - "to chat", for example in my book could be equal "to shoot some crap" etc.


 Based on some of the complaints, it seems like they are often full of c***.

I don't know, campy productions take away from the content to a certain extent but if they were as polished as the national news we would complain that they were too rehearsed. As long as they 1) Tell the truth as they know it, 2) clearly identify speculation (forward looking statements), and 3) explain any delays in reaching announced goals (such as the launch of SuperDish and the new receivers) they still have value.

If I were writing the show it would have more structure. It would touch on last month's show giving updates, move on to new announcements, acknowledge upcomming products (even if they will not be available to current subs), and show more hands on demos instead of 60 second commercial loops. There would be no impersonations of Charlie by Mr Bony, and any taped packages would have to relate to E* DBS or at least DBS in general.

I probably wouldn't take calls ... just email questions or operators taking phoned questions. They get through more questions when they are emails. While as a viewer it "may be fun" to slip a question past the screeners, as a producer it isn't fun at all to lose control of the show. Listen to *good* talk radio ... It is possible to have "hostile callers", give them more than fair airtime, and still control the show.

Then again, if Charlie and Co. were professional communicators they probably would do a lousy job of running the satellite company. I didn't subscribe to E* for Charlie Chats --- I subscribed for over 100 other channels. 

JL


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Exactly..
Therefore - people who subscribed not for Chats, but for other channels - if they do not like 'em Chats (the way they are), - just maybe should not be watching 'em..
After all - There is no Gun to Anyone's head to watch those Chats


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2003)

I just want to know when these equipments will be released.
I wanted to buy DishNetwork before due to its latino packages, but now, with the option of HD SuperDish, I hold it a little bit more, but how long should I have to wait in order to get the 811 receiver?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

at least those chats give somebody like you an opportunity to EVEN know that certain receiver might be coming out soon..
Cuz most Customer Service people would not EVEN know about those until they actually are ready to be sold... and in that case it would have been even harder for you to know when...
I guess you d just have to call some Retailer and keep on asking him (which you can do now anyhow)... Therefore one should be looking at those chats as if they simply are just "some gravy" 
I am sure when THEY know themselves or when they are ready to sell them and/or let us know - they will SURELY do it


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

I want to know the following:

1) I have a dishpro system with 61.5/110/119 satellites and two DP34 switches providing inputs to two 6000's, a 721, a 510, a 501 and soon a 921. When I convert to Superdish under the existing customer promotion, will DISH supply two DP+44 switches so I can continue to receive my locals and international channels off 61.5? (They can take my DP34 switches and DISH 500 in trade if they do, otherwise they can't have them because I'll have to split my system.) Will DISH overlap the timing of the free superdish promotion with availability of DP+44 switches so we don't have to choose between 105 and 61.5/148?

2) What are the plans for international programming from 121? Will it be a stand-alone service and/or will internationals be moved from 61.5? What are the mid to long term plans for 61.5? Will my must-carry locals stay there (Atlanta)? Will I have to add another whole superdish (with additional 110/119 LNBFs) for 121 or will DISH retailers stock a bandstacked LNBF for my 90 cm. Ku FSS dish so I can avoid the redundancy?

3) What are your plans for expandability of the storage capacity of the DVR 921? Twenty-five hours is not a lot of HD when you're used to 50-100. Will I be able to add firewire or USB storage drives, either for online or nearline (archiving) storage?

4) Whatever happened to the DISH receiver with the DVD player built-in? (This last is just out of curiosity.)

--- WCS


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2003)

I think that Charlie should be asked whether or not the 6000 firmware change making Tivo's incompatible is being addressed and when a new flash will be sent out. Maybe he should also be asked if this was a ploy to get people to move to the dishplayer or a new receiver altogether.

There are alot of pissed off Tivo/6000 users out there, including me.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

921. When and where can I buy it? (any national retailers or just independents?)

HDTV. I want my HDTV! (Dust off Billy Idol, we've got a new classic MTV esque commercial for him)

DishPro 4:4 switch. WHEN will this be available so I can get my Superdish? (Don't want to lose secondary locals and CBS-HD)


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I think that Charlie should be asked whether or not the 6000 firmware change making Tivo's incompatible is being addressed and when a new flash will be sent out. Maybe he should also be asked if this was a ploy to get people to move to the dishplayer or a new receiver altogether.
> 
> There are alot of pissed off Tivo/6000 users out there, including me.


I agree with tbfu2000...this issue should be directed to Charlie. I want to know from him what Dish is doing about this problem.


----------



## minesh1 (Nov 1, 2003)

The entire issue of software upgrades needs to be addressed. There are a lot of extremely upset 6000 users because of the bug in the latest upgrade, but we have no way to roll back the software to what was working before. Even worse, the CSR's won't even acknowledge there is a problem, despite numerous users experiencing the same thing.

I have been a loyal subscriber to Dish for many years, paying ~$1500/yr in subscription fees, and overnight Dish managed to make my receiver unusable with my other HT gear.

Dish needs to implement the following:

- A way to roll back software to an earlier version at the users option
- Voluntary real-world beta testing by end users of any new software upgrade
- Better communication between Engineering & the CSRs so customers complaints aren't treated like lepers when they call in a problem.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

for me the 522 is the big issue right now. I am on the 3 month countdown to decision. In the absence of anything right now I'm planning on switching to directtv in january. 
I need to hear that we, existing customers, are gonna get the 522 at a great deal like the 510. I think it should cost a little more. you can get the 510 for free with a two year commitment. well, give me the 522 for 99 or 149 max and i'll give him another 2 years easy. Push comes to shove and as much as I like Dishnetwork and Charlie (and the fact that he does these chats) I need to get the best deal available to me for my money. Right now getting 2 DirectTivos and a triple LNB installed for 169 or better is the best deal. Charlie has to come the plate with more than it's coming in 6 months and its gonna cost you $399.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

They should offer some very good trade in deals with the 522 and even the 921. I talked to a tech at Dish and that is what they have talked about in meeting with the support staff. I think that Charlie and Dish realized that in these economic bad times that the average Joe can't afford to shell out all that dough over and over again just to get the latest receivers. Another thing was the complaints over and over again that current customers didn't get the good deals like the new customers. This addresses this as well.


----------



## jlhugh (Oct 28, 2003)

I want the $4.99 extra receiver charges to go away for at least customers who pay for their receivers outright. When I got the dish there were no free promotions. I had to pay the $199 and that was for a one receiver system. I had to pay for my other receivers. I can understand the charge for the people who get these recevers fro free, but we who have bought them outright need to see that charge disappear.


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

jlhugh said:


> I want the $4.99 extra receiver charges to go away for at least customers who pay for their receivers outright. When I got the dish there were no free promotions. I had to pay the $199 and that was for a one receiver system. I had to pay for my other receivers. I can understand the charge for the people who get these recevers fro free, but we who have bought them outright need to see that charge disappear.


Amen to that, or at least tier them for those of us shelling out for AEP plus locals like they do for the new DVR fees. If you get AEP you shouldn't pay receiver fees for your non-DVR receivers at least.

--- WCS


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

That would be great but I don't see them doing it unless Directv does it too. This is kind of like a gas competition between different gas stations on the same street. They all want to keep the price the same of a penny less. If Dish eliminated the extra receiver fees then Directv would most likely do the same to stay competitive, And of course vice a versa. The fees generate a lot of extra revenue for both sat providers and I don't see them going away anytime soon. Of course I never saw Dish and Directv practically giving away the dvrs either.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have seen their graphics on the Charlie Chat come a long ways from the cheap generic graphics that they used the first year or two of the Charlie Chat. Boy have things changed since then in more ways than that. At least he does have a show like this and I got give him gratitude for that.

I wonder if there will be anything mentioned about the phone line connection requirement that was sent out to several people with multiple receivers or if anything about a card swap will also be mentioned. I remember hearing Charlie say at the earlier part of this year about a card swap happening this year.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I would like to know why Dish not only released a SW version for the 6000 that they know caused problems and did not care, then over-ride my election in the menu to have the receiver ask before downloading and put the software rev on my 6000 so that my remote response is now diminished.


This is not acceptable.


----------



## shilton (Nov 20, 2002)

I'd like to know if Dish will consider some sort of 2nd Dish solution to get 105 or 121? I for one don't really want to have to go through the instll hassles (probably relocation of my dish) and have to stare at that HUGE eyesore just to get my locals. Why can't we just add a 2nd dish? Surely this must be a possibility for those of us where Superdish just does not make good sense for whatever reason.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I suppose one could keep their old Dish500 and add a SuperDish for 105º or 121º (not installing or not using the DBS LNBs). But a SuperDish sized dish will still be needed for 105º or 121º. If you are going to have to have a SuperDish sized dish anyways, you might aswell have the DBS LNBs on that dish.

JL


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*shilton* laments _"I...don't want to stare at that HUGE eyesore just to get my locals."_

I was wondering ...if thoughts of staring at the superdish trouble you, how will staring at a second dish not be a worse eyesore for you? 

Remember, one man's "HUGE" eyesore is another man's super-cool looking 21st century hi-tech S.E.T.I. _"phone home"_ sci-fi deep space probe proud to have it on the roof satellite antenna.

shilton, if you do get a superdish, don't "stare" at it. Stare at the TV like the rest of us. 

Have a nice day!


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

shilton said:


> I'd like to know if Dish will consider some sort of 2nd Dish solution to get 105 or 121? I for one don't really want to have to go through the instll hassles (probably relocation of my dish) and have to stare at that HUGE eyesore just to get my locals. Why can't we just add a 2nd dish? Surely this must be a possibility for those of us where Superdish just does not make good sense for whatever reason.


SuperDISH is supposed to be 36" wide correct? Well, the DISH 500 I believe is 18" wide, so if you had two of them you would be back at 36" total. Whats the difference??


----------



## xgrep (Aug 15, 2002)

Neutron said:


> SuperDISH is supposed to be 36" wide correct? Well, the DISH 500 I believe is 18" wide, so if you had two of them you would be back at 36" total. Whats the difference??


The area of one 36" dish is twice the area of two 18" dishes. Weight and wind load.

As far as aesthetics ("WAF"), a single dish may be better than two, but none is best.

x


----------



## Broadband Lab Rat (Nov 4, 2003)

xgrep said:


> The area of one 36" dish is twice the area of two 18" dishes. Weight and wind load.
> x


It's closer to four times the area, not twice...

ie.. for a circle, area varies as the radius squared...since neither is a circle, it's not gonna be 4 times bigger, but it's more than twice as big...


----------



## dennispe (Aug 28, 2002)

I switched to Directv a couple months ago now and have reduced my stress level by not being able to watch these chats. Still, I read these threads to see what I've missed since switching and it appears it is still the same same from Charlie. Continued promises, more ambiguity, more missed deadlines, cheezy guests, bad presentation, etc... Glad I jumped when I did. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_" As far as aesthetics ("WAF"), a single dish may be better than two, but none is best."_

Yes, and we call those who make_ that_ choice "cable subs".

I guess I don't understand why having a dish on the house is so asthetically displeasing to some. Before I got Dish, I would ride around the neighborhood thinking how cool it was that some people had satellite dishes on their houses. To me, it said those folks were on the cutting edge of cool technology and I wanted to be there too. Subsequently, I went to considerable expense and great lengths to cleverly and covertly wire a 2-IRD sat system into a three-bedroom apartment.

To me, proudly displaying your dish to the neighbors is like the hood ornament on an MB or Caddy -- a status symbol which makes you the envy of the neighborhood.

How much cooler will you be having the futuristic superdish proudly announcing to the world from high atop your chimney that you have arrived! Very cool, indeed!

OTOH, if you are easily cowed by the WAF, you may just be a lousy salesman or you have more problems at home than just sticking a dish on the roof or the side of the house.

Maybe the more discreet CubSat sat antenna is your answer afterall.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Nick said:


> _" As far as aesthetics ("WAF"), a single dish may be better than two, but none is best."_
> 
> Yes, and we call those who make_ that_ choice "cable subs".
> 
> ...


 :lol: Funny to hear your explanation Nick, I feel the same way.


----------



## shilton (Nov 20, 2002)

Neutron said:


> SuperDISH is supposed to be 36" wide correct? Well, the DISH 500 I believe is 18" wide, so if you had two of them you would be back at 36" total. Whats the difference??


The difference is I can mount the second dish anywhere I please. If I go Superdish, the dish won't work where I have it now and I'll have to relocate the whole setup. Hate to say it, as I have been a Dish guy for 5 years, but I think DirecTV is more on target with its Dish 500 sized 3lnb satellite solution. They are in talks with my locals and if they come through, I think its bye bye Charlie. Then I can install my dish where I want again without having to worry about Charlie's Brick of an antenna that won't go on the roof, can't go here, can't be mounted there, etc.
Dish missed the boat on this one.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The Dish500 is 20 inches wide and I believe the DirecTv oval dish is 24 or 26 inches wide. There are going to be a lot of customers that will choose cable over satellite just because of dish size especially if satellite is not that much cheaper than cable or does not offer channels that cable does not have.


----------



## nicepants (Apr 12, 2002)

I don't have a land phone line, I only use a cell phone. I've heard that Dish is starting to crack down on people having their receivers plugged into phone lines. What about people who don't have phone lines?


----------



## Broadband Lab Rat (Nov 4, 2003)

Please clairfy the phone line requirements for subscribers with dishes and receivers mounted in their RV. I have a RV exemption for distant nets and a 508 in my motorhome. How can I possibly meet Dish Networks phone line connection requirements?


----------



## John Kotches (Mar 30, 2003)

Besides the previously mentioned phone line questions....

1) What promotions for existing customers will be available for 811 and 921?

2) When will said promotions be available?

Cheers,


----------



## xgrep (Aug 15, 2002)

Broadband Lab Rat said:


> xgrep said:
> 
> 
> > The area of one 36" dish is twice the area of two 18" dishes. Weight and wind load.
> ...


It's about four times as big as a single dish, but twice as big as two 18" dishes.

x


----------



## Broadband Lab Rat (Nov 4, 2003)

xgrep said:


> It's about four times as big as a single dish, but twice as big as two 18" dishes.
> 
> x


Ooops.... you are correct!

I need to read things more carefully!

Cheers!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2003)

Would love to know when the 921 is actually going to be released.

And their long-term plans for local HD stations. Right now the solution appears to be Satellite-provided HD channels and use an antenna for locals.

Have to have HD-DVR capability, been spoiled by our 721 and 501.

But an antenna....haven't had one of those in 30 years.

-Earl
Yankee-born-Southern bred


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually I would love to know how they are going to handle the people that need a second dish for Internationals to go with the superdish. I am going to need the 44+DP which will be released later. I don't mind given up some programing on one TV so I can use the superdish now but would have to have to buy another switch later on. Looks to me they dont have a solution for this configuration and I am wondering if they will work with me so I can get SuperDish in a timely manner and later swap out the switch so I can have a fully functionl system. 

There are some deals coming down the pike and I would hate to lose the opportunity because they can't met my configuration needs.


----------



## Airblair (May 1, 2003)

I'd like to know what the deal is with the 211 firewire-only HD receiver. 

Also, about firewire in general: Are the Dish firewire products delayed or canceled because of Hollywood studio pressure? I'm thinking specifically of the 921's "Dishwire", the 211, and the 811's early versions with firewire ports.


----------



## shilton (Nov 20, 2002)

Ok, now I want to know from Charlie why all these delays. My locals were slated for November 15 according to all my local broadcasters and Dish. Now my locals tell me that Dish has strung them along till after January 1 and even then, they make no promises that we will the cut. They claim the delays are due to "issues with the topography" of the area, but I doubt that. There are certainly areas more mountainous than Central PA and they seem to get launched ok. What's the real deal? I think there are more problems with Superdish than we are being led to believe.


----------



## Horsnuts (Jan 14, 2003)

I would like to see an upgrade promotion for the 811! And, can I get the 510 for free, with the Superdish for free- along with a special on the 811? At the same time?Also, special upgrade promotion for folks with the old dishplayer 7100 and model 2700's since they won't work with superdish.


----------



## FaxMan (Oct 14, 2003)

I'd like to suggest that your existing customers are your biggest asset. Keeping them happy by making special offers for upgrades etc is less expensive than acquiring new customers. New growth doesn't mean much if old wood is not preserved.

Make your customers into 'sneezers' (see Seth Godin's http://www.ideavirus.com/ for definition) by continuing to offer rewards for referrals and continuing to offer WOW factors that encourage us to show off to our friends and neighbors.

AaaahCHooooo!


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

I would like to know what is happening with the YES network.


Ken


----------



## dishmaniak (Oct 20, 2003)

how Puerto Rico its going to get the HDTV programming in the orbital 105???


----------



## mattyro (Nov 26, 2002)

Now I'm getting worried. Just how big and heavy is this SUPERDISH gonna be?? I know I'm in this for the short haul--if Dish has to install the superdish, I will lose my dist nets; I still have my Directv phase3 on the hse. If D* gives me reason to get a nice new HDTivo-- I will stick with Dish500 and just keep the HD pak.....will even that be possible 6 months from now??


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

The dish 500 is oval 18wide 20 tall the superdish is 36x20. any math wizes out there? or would that be a reasonable question for the Chat? Or is the Fiberglass boulder for dishes now going to be a fiberglass quonset hut?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"Now I'm getting worried. Just how big and heavy is this SUPERDISH gonna be??_

<sarcasm mode>

The SuperDish production model is 10 ft wide, 7 ft high and weighs slightly over 200 lbs. 360 lbs with the optional wind-load stabilizing ballast modules and wing braces.

Sheesh! 

</sarcasm mode>


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

Charlie, I want to know when we will get the dp+44 because otherwise i need an extra sw64 and I don't want to buy old technology to go with my new 921 coming next week !

Also your cuss tomer service told me i can't get SD because I already have a 61.5 dish so I don't qualify for the promotion !


----------



## Yahkin (Nov 8, 2003)

Milwaukee Locals!!! When? It's been 2 years now...they're all on 105...release them already.

The sad part is that I am closer to Madison, but Nielson decided I am in the Milwaukee DMA....even though I can only get fuzzy Madison stations and no MKE stations with my antenna.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

I would like to know why Dish offers Madison WI locals on Novermber 5th or was it the 6th, anyways, I call about 3 retailers in my area (Janesville WI area) and either people are getting installed after the 1st of December or retailers don't even know when they will be getting dishes!!!!!!! They say late November! I am 10th on my local retailers list but the guy doesn't even know when his dishes are gonna arrive. he just tells he he HOPES to get me installed before December. 

Charlie what is your major malfunction!


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

tm22721 said:


> Also your cuss tomer service told me i can't get SD because I already have a 61.5 dish so I don't qualify for the promotion !


Somebody's mixed up. If you get locals on Dish 500 + 61.5 you don't qualify for SuperDish for locals because you already have them. If your locals are going up on 105 you do qualify regardless of whether you have a dish at 61.5 for other programming.

If you want if for HD you will qualify when the new HD receivers ship.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Nov 10 CC Summary:

A TOTAL COMPLETE WASTE OF MY TIME. 

End of Report


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Wasn't this chat just packed full of info..... :nono:


----------



## ride525 (Aug 13, 2003)

Nick said:


> Nov 10 CC Summary:
> 
> A TOTAL COMPLETE WASTE OF MY TIME.
> 
> End of Report


Wait if you were looking to buy a 811 receiver, this chat may not be at total waste of time......

It may convince you to go over to Directv....


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I could get more info about Dish from the Directv website than from the CC tonight.


----------



## jakek82 (Nov 12, 2003)

kstevens said:


> I would like to know what is happening with the YES network.
> 
> Ken


I was told by someone at Dish Network that the price for Yes Network is too high so they will not offer that channel. They told me that they are still trying to work it out and maybe have that channel available next year. But from what I can see they always say that.

jake


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Sales 101. Never say NO, say maybe. You say No, and the Yankee fans bail. You say maybe and they try and stick it out and hope that things improve......


----------

